# If You Could Have Any Career -- What Would It Be?



## Jill (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope we all love what we do every day, whether it's at home, on our farms, or "off site". But if you had to pick a career other than the one you actually have, what would you pick?






I absolutely love what I do for a living, but if I had a magic wand and could do something else, I'd want to spend some time being either a successful comedienne or a popular novelist.





What about you folks? Aside from your actual job or career, what would be your dream occupation?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to be a vet assistant,wouldn't want the responsibility of the vet



.


----------



## Sonya (Jun 16, 2011)

I too love my job, but do not care much for my employeer and managment (federal govt)...they certainly do not now how to run anything, it is a complete joke. But I do enjoy what I do, they are the only employeer I can work for.

I'd love to be a marine biologist or something like that, something that deals with wildlife.

I have 8 years until retirement and I was thinking when I retire I would like to become a DNR officer part time, but I've changed my mind lately...I want to be a couch potatoe...lol.


----------



## Davie (Jun 16, 2011)

I would have loved to be a tax attorney (CPA/Lawyer). I love both fields and would have liked to combine them somehow.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 16, 2011)

For me it would be an author. I have always loved to write and can't imagine anything better than being paid to do it and I don't care if I'm writing short stories, novels or newspaper articles.


----------



## wildoak (Jun 16, 2011)

I would enjoyed being a writer too, or an artist...dabbled with that when I was younger. But secretly, I'm really a wannabe geologist or archeologist!





Jan


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a teacher and absolutely love what I do. I decided to be a teacher in 8th grade and never changed my mind after that! However, like others have said, I love to write and would love to have the time to actually explore that - maybe children's books or novels, who knows! My husband tells me if I would actually spend all of the time writing my own stories that I do reading other people's stories, I could get published and he could quit his job!





But, I also have thought about being a nurse. I worked my way through college by working as a legal secretary during breaks and I really enjoyed that, too. Lots of fun things to think about!

Barbara


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to be an animal nutritionist, wish there was actually some kind of demand for something like that, but from what ive seen, no money to be made.

For the record, Im a cosmetologist and also work part time at a restaurant


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 16, 2011)

I would be a medical examiner or a detective


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 16, 2011)

A photographer! I am going into the Navy in a year or so and hope to get into their Photography course. They do tons of traveling, I've done tons of research on it and talked to my uncle who is also in the Navy.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a retired vet assistant/small pet groomer. The greatest job I had was Mother, and still is, but if I could do it all over again I would be a paleontologist. I am like a little kid when it comes to fossels and dinos.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 16, 2011)

Dont laugh but I would love to be younger/stronger and more fit and I would haul my butt to Alaska and join the Deadly Catch guys and be a crab fishergirl...Im not afraid of water, dont mind the cold and I think I could hold my own with the boys!! I would even do it for free for a couple of trips just to prove myself!!

If that didnt work I would love to be a game show host....I'd love to be able to give away other peoples money and gifts!! Deal or No Deal would be my preferred game!!!...sorry Howie!

Fun Thread


----------



## tagalong (Jun 16, 2011)

Animation artist. If I had gone that route years ago, I would have financial security by now and be happy as well!

Oh well... woulda coulda shoulda...





Second choice - children's book writer/illustrator.


----------



## candycar (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok don't laugh,

I'm already a retired Heavy Equipment Operator, but, if wishes were pigs that flew--

I would have loved to be a dancer



Any kind, I don't care. I've wanted to dance all my life.

However



I'm as graceful as a cow in mud.

A modern dance class when I was in my 20s and a Belly Dancing class about 11 years ago proved that. Sigh.


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2011)

This is so fun! I love reading everyone's responses!!!



:yes


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2011)

I was a cook & waitress. I'm a very good cook!

Even just today I said to hubby I need my own place where I could serve heaping plates of great food!

An artist

A writer

An archeologist.

But I LOVE what I do! Which is have my horses and do anything I can to help people when I can.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 16, 2011)

Well i'm on my way to becoming a vet as that has always been my dream so i'm hoping once i'm done with my undergrad in 2 years I can get into vet school. I want to be an equine reproduction specialist, but we'll see. I actually have a picture I made in kindergarten - we had to draw what we wanted to be and I drew a vet. Haven't changed my mind since





would love to be a writer or a paleontologist. Actually I wouldn't mind being a librarian either. I've always for a book in my hand.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 17, 2011)

A trial attorney because I love a good argument.


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 17, 2011)

I was a school teacher for 33 years until I retired myself 10 years ago.

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.

Actually I am more than happy just being a little equine slave.


----------



## sfmini (Jun 17, 2011)

An heiress, independently wealthy. Then I could do as I wish with the horses, travel, take loads of photography classes and trips, cruises, etc.

I 'graduate' from the workforce (I hope) in 4 1/2 years and lately have fantasized about just chucking everything I own, buying an RV and hitting the road full time. Sounds so attractive..... Just me, the dogs, and the birds.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 17, 2011)

Retired






I actually had to think about this over the night, my dream job has always been interior decor and design. I would just love that. I love decorating and designing interior, the layout inside our house is always changing on my account. I just love moving things around and making it look different and trying new things. Its exciting to see the outcome. If i lived in a larger area or near a city where something like this would be in want, I would have gone on to school for interior decor and design, however, living in a rural small town...I just would not have any business (and I really do not wish to move from this small town). The nearest city is Toledo.....perhaps one day.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I am what I always wanted to be - a writer - but when I was 12 I certainly didn't dream of being a poker and entertainment writer. Judging by the other classes I loved in college, if I hadn't been set on becoming a writer I think I would have enjoyed being either an experimental psychologist or art historian.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 18, 2011)

_I've always had a passion for decorating from when I used to manage apartment complexes many years ago and had to maintain the model apartments that were shown. So I'd have to say Interior Decorator.... _

_Here's a few photos from my own house that I decorated._


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a lot of fun, and so cool too that there's quite a bit of overlap and common interests (even beyond our little horses)


----------



## LindaL (Jun 20, 2011)

If I had a "do over" (in life) I would have loved to be a professional singer/dancer (I can't sing/dance to save my life...lol



) but just watching shows like American Idol and So You Think You Can Dance...makes me wish I was able to do those things and make a career out of it!

On a more "realistic note"...I have no idea what I would like to do...If I did, I probably would have gone to school and done it...I still have no idea what I want to be when I grow up (and I am 49!



)



LOL!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a retired teacher, and when I taught I always directed the school plays, which were usually musicals, so I guess that in my next life I'd love to be a director! Or maybe the star of the film! LOL!

Other than that, I'd like to be a rock star. Play killer licks on the electric guitar and sell more records than Lady Gaga..... but I'd dress a LOT more normally! haha!


----------



## Shari (Jun 21, 2011)

An Artist.. oh wait, I am doing that. LOL

If things where different, I would be working at an Andalusian barn training High School horses. I would follow my dream to compete in the Olympics in Dressage.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 21, 2011)

I was watching 'America's got Talent' last night and one of the hopefuls made what I think is a very good point to all of us. She said "If you dream of doing something, do it!" (may not be an exact quote but the meaning is the same) She was turned down after her performance but her sentiment still makes sense. If we really wish we could do something we should try, we are no further behind if we don't succeed than if we didn't try and we won't carry regrets with us all our life because we never made our grab at the proverbial 'brass ring'.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 21, 2011)

I can think of several things; but I guess one that my husband and I used to do a little and I would like to do again if I had the funds and time would be to take ponies and minis that needs just a little work-refresher etc. and some good grooming and do that and then find them new loving homes.



We used to call them our "project ponies".



We might have made more than their original price when we sold them; but with time, care, feeding, etc. we really made nothing on them-except it was pleasing to see the results!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, it would not be civil service (such as I am). But I can retire in 3 years, 10 months, and 29 days.









I might even transfer to a different state and/or branch of guv before then if some of our plans come together.

Anyhow if I could change careers I might become registered as a sommelier (pronounced suh-mal-yay). No silly, I would still be an American.



This is a fancy name for a wine buyer. Gotta know your wines...what food they go with, and so on. And then you have to keep that wine cellar stocked. But I would not work in some posh restaurant. I would have my own little dessert bistro with a wine tasting room. Would have the most scrumptious desserts in the world delivered there.

If I had been aware of genetics/dna/forensic science when I was graduating high school no doubt I would have gone to college and sought a career related to those fields.

But I will likely just retire and get back in shape and enjoy long hikes in the mountains and just enjoy nature.


----------



## Shari (Jun 21, 2011)

Ooo... being an archaeologist, would be cool too!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2011)

I love reading through this thread!!!

Those of you interested in forensics who also like to read, have you tried the Kathy Reichs series? It's SO good and she has a new one too that she started for young adults.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jun 22, 2011)

I am an animal health tech right now and I love my job but if I had to choose a different one I would love to be a photographer!!! and also travel to some of these beautiful mini horse barns and lend a hand and just be around the horses, if I won the lottery or something haha.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 22, 2011)

Neat topic! I actually am a stay at home horse mom but if I had to choose the job I really want to do I would want to be a cop, dont know why, just always thought that was what I should do.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2011)

Loving your actual daily jobs and the dream ones


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like this topic, maybe because there are so many jobs I would love to have. I'm a student now

-Animal Cruelty Investigator: Probably from all the episodes of Animal Cops

-Private Investigator, Medicare Fraud Investigator: I guess I have a spy nature

-Horse show Judge

- Mini Horse Photographer: What could be more fun than taking pictures of gorgeous horses?

-Dancer

-Personal Assistant to a Celebrity....

ahhh the list goes on .


----------

